# These sieve litter trays for wood pellets?



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

are they any good?
I'm asking because with me having two long haired ragdolls they are getting oko cat litter stuck in there trouser hair! When they sit to pee it's sticking to there fur and it's a right pain in the ass to get out.
I came across these https://www.brit-pet.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BP
Anyone else use/have this? Seems expensive for what it is especially when I would need 3!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

No personal experience of these trays but I have read on here that it is really the only way to go with the pellet litter I'm fairly sure that @chillminx & @spotty cats use or have used them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think @buffie is right that a couple of our members use them but I think they are expensive as you say @blade100 Could you get away with using less trays? I know the rule of thumb is one per cat plus one but I find my girls only really use one or two of my trays


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> I think @buffie is right that a couple of our members use them but I think they are expensive as you say @blade100 Could you get away with using less trays? I know the rule of thumb is one per cat plus one but I find my girls only really use one or two of my trays


They use all 3 and when I did take one tray away Mia proceeded to pee where the old tray used to be! Thing is I have two trays together in the dining room and one in the kitchen. They never used a tray upstairs.


----------



## Karic (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 4 litter trays, two of which are covered. Of the four I have one open sieve tray and one covered sieve tray. The cats use the covered ones for poo, the open ones for pee. I certainly find the sieve trays are much more economical on litter. Definitely no smell from them. I shake the trays once a day and empty the bottom every two days.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@blade100 - the covered sieve trays are certainly eye-wateringly expensive! Would you be prepared to use the more reasonably priced open sieve trays perhaps? You could perhaps place the whole sieve tray inside an ordinary empty covered tray you already have, if it would fit.

I don't use the sieve trays for my cats, but have a friend who has them for hers, and swears by them. Also, as mentioned above ^^ I know Spotty Cats uses them for her cats, and rates them highly.

I did find with my long haired boy that bits of Oko used to stick to his fur, so I switched to Worlds Best and don't have anything like the same problem with that. I think Oko is worse in that respect because of its terrific clumping ability. Might it be worth you trying yours with WB before forking out for sieve trays?

If you do decide to switch to sieve trays introduce them on at a time, to give the cats time to adjust to the change.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

We use them at the Cattery alongside wood pellets and I love them. You just empty the bottom half when it needs it. I think it depends on the pellets though. We use one from a wholesale which when the cat wees on it the pellets breakdown and fall through the sieve into the bottom half, any bits that stay in the top you just shake the tray and it falls through and da-daaa it's in the bottom to tip away lol.
I wouldn't use them myself at home because I love Oko, and Oko and a sieve tray would be a nightmare, but if I had non clumping pellets id use them definitely.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

@chillminx yes it's the open trays I was looking at as I've currently got open trays anyway. My open trays are the high sided ones from zp the white ones. So I'm not sure if the sieve part would fit in my current ones.

I may purchase just one and see what they think. I can pick up wood pellets from home bargains 15L for £3.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

But you'd only have to buy them once. I know a woman who works in rescue and always has at least 20 fosters in her home at a time. She has one room devoted to litter trays, and those are what she uses. They line the walls all the way around and she says it's the best method ever for keeping boxes clean. She has spares for cleaning, so the litter boxes are always available.. Periodically she goes around lifting out the top tray, removing the bottom with the sawdust, and putting in a clean tray, then adding fresh pellets on top if needed (or replacing the top section if needed) She's never mentioned whether the long hairs get pellets stuck on their fur though.

However I would certainly start with only one, because you are going to have to let the cats get used to not only a change in litter, but a change in box. 

I bought pellet litter once, really only in an effort to get my litter box roller cat to scratch her back in something besides clay clumping litter. She wouldn't use it for peeing or rolling so now I use the pellets on ice on my side walk.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@blade100, no I'm sure you'd have to buy the sieve plus the designated tray for it to work properly.  I meant if you wanted covered trays you could buy the open tray + the sieve and put the whole thing inside your existing trays - if you had covered trays - which you do not.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

chillminx said:


> @blade100, no I'm sure you'd have to buy the sieve plus the designated tray for it to work properly.  I meant if you wanted covered trays you could buy the open tray + the sieve and put the whole thing inside your existing trays - if you had covered trays - which you do not.


Oh I see 

I've used wood pellets before so I know it won't stick to there fur.
I think I will purchase just the one tray and see how we go.
Thanks for all the replies


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I've ordered one so will see what the rags think.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

We've never had cats be funny with them at work & my whopper Maine coons that are in atm fit in one so hopefully they will like their new tray  
We get some be finnicky with the litter, but that's usually the owners, not the cats


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

BritishBilbo said:


> We've never had cats be funny with them at work & my whopper Maine coons that are in atm fit in one so hopefully they will like their new tray
> We get some be finnicky with the litter, but that's usually the owners, not the cats


I'm just fed up with oko and the tracking and when it gets wet if there fur is in it it clogs and sticks to there trousers. 
I love the smell of wood pellet litter.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

blade100 said:


> I'm just fed up with oko and the tracking and when it gets wet if there fur is in it it clogs and sticks to there trousers.
> I love the smell of wood pellet litter.


I'm really keen to hear how you get on with this hun. I am too coming to the end of my tether with OKO (despite the tracking hell my latest bag has poorer clumping) so might be in the market for at least one of these trays. Please give us a review when you get one!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

moggie14 said:


> I'm really keen to hear how you get on with this hun. I am too coming to the end of my tether with OKO (despite the tracking hell my latest bag has poorer clumping) so might be in the market for at least one of these trays. Please give us a review when you get one!


I will do Hun, I've found oko has been more dusty and like really fine. 
At least with pellets u can just pick them up.
Fingers crossed mine use the tray.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

chillminx said:


> @blade100
> I did find with my long haired boy that bits of Oko used to stick to his fur, so I switched to Worlds Best and don't have anything like the same problem with that.


We use WB and it doesn't stick, even to Little H's trousers. I think the clumping is fab - in my trial I thought Oko amd WB were almost identical for clumping. The only pain is the tracking. Still looking for a nice mat that I can put down that no one will wee on!!!!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been using the sieve trays for around 9 years, wouldn't use anything else. There's no tracking, no odour (even with entire cats), and it's very economical. Admittedly I get a very good breeders discount on the trays but even at full price the savings are quickly made back compared to using other litters.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> I've been using the sieve trays for around 9 years, wouldn't use anything else. There's no tracking, no odour (even with entire cats), and it's very economical. Admittedly I get a very good breeders discount on the trays but even at full price the savings are quickly made back compared to using other litters.


@spotty cats thank you for your reply, I'm hoping my two use the new tray and hopefully after a month I can get another two more.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Another one here waiting to see how you get on! After @spotty cats mentioned them I have been dithering about trying them, my cats used wood pellets before we moved onto Golden Grey but tbh I am fed up with the dust. The boys won't go on OKO so we can't use that or similar. Do you have to mix the litters or do you just swap one for the other?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ali71 said:


> Another one here waiting to see how you get on! After @spotty cats mentioned them I have been dithering about trying them, my cats used wood pellets before we moved onto Golden Grey but tbh I am fed up with the dust. The boys won't go on OKO so we can't use that or similar. Do you have to mix the litters or do you just swap one for the other?


As I'm getting just the one tray for now I'm going to fill it with the pellets because if they don't like the feel they still have two other trays with oko in them. But they were raised as babies on wood pellets and I kept them on the same litter for a few months only 6 months ago did I swap to oko then went back to pellets then oko again. Will let u know.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

blade100 said:


> I'm just fed up with oko and the tracking and when it gets wet if there fur is in it it clogs and sticks to there trousers.
> I love the smell of wood pellet litter.


Yeah I'd Oko didn't track as much it would be my perfect litter, I just keep a dustpan and brush on hand to sweep most of it up, plus a litter Mat to catch some. I still find it in the most random of places though :/


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

BritishBilbo said:


> Yeah I'd Oko didn't track as much it would be my perfect litter, I just keep a dustpan and brush on hand to sweep most of it up, plus a litter Mat to catch some. I still find it in the most random of places though :/


We've got a mini hand held Hoover that we have to keep charging up as it's always in use! Lol
It's just annoying as mine have got hairy feet and as soon as they've been in the trays they shoot out like rockets and before you know it its all up the stairs and all through house! Mats wouldn't do owt here not at the rate they dash out the trays. Lol.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

@spotty cats how often do you clean the tray below the sieve? Thanks.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Usually every other day, I know a lot of people who use liners in the bottom tray, makes cleaning even quicker. If I only had a couple of trays I'd probably do that too as it wouldn't be very expensive buying liners for a few trays.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> Usually every other day, I know a lot of people who use liners in the bottom tray, makes cleaning even quicker. If I only had a couple of trays I'd probably do that too as it wouldn't be very expensive buying liners for a few trays.


That's a good idea, thanks for replying.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

blade100 said:


> That's a good idea, thanks for replying.


I was thinking that, you can get liners in Poundland or such like


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ali71 said:


> I was thinking that, you can get liners in Poundland or such like


Oooh that's good to know, fingers crossed its out for delivery tomorrow. Got the wood pellets ready.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

blade100 said:


> Oooh that's good to know, fingers crossed its out for delivery tomorrow. Got the wood pellets ready.


Would it be wrong to get excited about new litter/tray lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ali71 said:


> Would it be wrong to get excited about new litter/tray lol


I know it's sad isn't it lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I wish Hermes would blumin hurry up and deliver my tray :Arghh! It's out for delivery today


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well the tray has arrived, I thought you get a 3 system like on the utube video that's on there web site but I got two. Anyway it's half full of wood pellets. Swapped it with the one in the kitchen they've still got the two usual ones with oko in the dining room. Put Mia in it and she walked out. We will see.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mia's had a pee in it Arthur has used the old litter trays! Tut.
This seive one is quite a bit smaller than my zp high sided ones in width Arthur looks massive when I put him in it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fingers crossed once it isn't so 'new' they will get used to it! Keep us updated!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Will do xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Arthur's used the tray!
He flooded it and the pee ran straight through the sieve to the tray under. Your ment to put a thin layer in the bottom tray to soak any drippings. 
In the top it has 2kgs of pellets which is recommended.
Arthur backs himself right into the corner to pee I'm worried incase he pees over the edge.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

2kg sounds like a lot on top, you only need enough to thinly cover I use 4-5 cups and about 1/4 cup underneath. Too much litter on top means it doesn't break down properly and won't last very long. 

The cat loo has 3 trays, the regular set has 2.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> 2kg sounds like a lot on top, you only need enough to thinly cover I use 4-5 cups and about 1/4 cup underneath. Too much litter on top means it doesn't break down properly and won't last very long.
> 
> The cat loo has 3 trays, the regular set has 2.


Hi spotty cats, they gave an info sheet with how much litter to put in and it states 2kg  hmmm.
They've not used it over night they only had two pees in it from yesterday.
They'd gone in the other two. I think you can buy a separate tray to make a 3 system so I may do this if they get on ok with it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Evening hun! Any more litter tray news today lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's not going well  this tray simply isn't big enough for Arthur and he will not use it. I thought is it something to do with pellets even though they have used them before! So I tipped the pellets into their old tray and as soon as I did Arthur promptly strutted along got in his tray and peed!! 

So it looks like it's the actual tray they dont like.
You see I use the zooplus white high sided ones and they are considerably larger all round.

Therefore the tray is now on eBay  oh well it was worth a try.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear 
What are the dimensions? xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

For the sieve one it's 48cm x 38cm x 16cm
The zooplus ones I have are 54cm x 45cm x 29cm


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh that's a shame Amy. I must admit that was my fear as Milo is a big lad, whether he'd fit in. Shame they don't come in bigger sizes. x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ali71 said:


> Oh that's a shame Amy. I must admit that was my fear as Milo is a big lad, whether he'd fit in. Shame they don't come in bigger sizes. x


I think I read on the fb page that there getting some bigger ones in in April time but I'm sure they will be a lot more money too.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Not sure on the dimensions here, my cats only go to 8kg but all the Maine Coon breeders & owners I know have no issues with their cats using them.

Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> Not sure on the dimensions here, my cats only go to 8kg but all the Maine Coon breeders & owners I know have no issues with their cats using them.
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out.


I think it's because my big ragdoll is so used to larger cat trays.
Never mind.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just measured my trays and they are the same size as your new sieve one. Can I buy it from you? Name your price


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

moggie14 said:


> Just measured my trays and they are the same size as your new sieve one. Can I buy it from you? Name your price


£25? Free postage! It cost me £27.95 and then £4 for postage.
As long as your in the UK mainland though Hun as I get my hubby to put it on his works couriers without boss knowing  

Just seen you in North Somerset


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

£25 sounds like a very good deal - I'm in !! :Happy
Sorry I don't have Paypal but could send you a cheque or do a bank transfer? I'll PM you my address - thanks so much hun! xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

LOL send a cheque - do I live in the dark ages haha!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've sent u a message, I'm off out now so if I don't reply straight away that's why.
Amy


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brill thanks again! :Happy


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Presumably it's the basic wood pellet litter I need, eg:
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...itter-21103--1/non-clumping-cat-litter-15ltr#


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If you have Home Bargains near you, they sell Snowflake cat litter £3 for 15l. Sometimes you have to order in advance if the store does not stock it but much the best value I can find at the moment.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

QOTN said:


> If you have Home Bargains near you, they sell Snowflake cat litter £3 for 15l. Sometimes you have to order in advance if the store does not stock it but much the best value I can find at the moment.


Thanks! I appear to have a Home Bargains about 4 miles away so will try that


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I used the snowflake litter from home bargains. 
Or pets at home pellets.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OK I need some advice please.... 
So in preparation for the new sieve tray I replaced one of my litter trays (have 2) with Snowflake wood pellets last Sunday to get the boys used to the litter as they have been on OKO for the past year or so.
Sadly this tray has not been touched. I've not even seen either of them go in it. They have both been using the one tray with OKO for nearly a week. 
I'm probably going to get some different wood pellet litter today in case it's the Snowflake they don't like (but unlikely I know).
Is it worth mixing with OKO to get them to use the new litter? I know they won't work together but I'm happy to put up with it if it works. What do you guys think?

(PS. Thanks again Amy @blade100 for the tray - even if we haven't used it yet!)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

moggie14 said:


> OK I need some advice please....
> So in preparation for the new sieve tray I replaced one of my litter trays (have 2) with Snowflake wood pellets last Sunday to get the boys used to the litter as they have been on OKO for the past year or so.
> Sadly this tray has not been touched. I've not even seen either of them go in it. They have both been using the one tray with OKO for nearly a week.
> I'm probably going to get some different wood pellet litter today in case it's the Snowflake they don't like (but unlikely I know).
> ...


Cats can be so stubborn can't they! 
Which tray was you thinking of mixing oko and pellet litter in?
I wonder if the oko would clog the sieve tray.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I was going to mix the litters in their normal tray, there doesn't seem much point trying the sieve tray yet. Do you think it's a good idea?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

@moggie14 have your cats used wood pellets before or have they always had litters like Oko / other soft clumping ones?

If always Oko etc then you may have 2 issues - 1) they will be used to digging around in the litter / it moving around when they're preparing to use it (the wood pellets won't do this nearly as much and they certainly can't really dig down in it if they do that) and 2) the wood pellets are a lot harder on their paws and some cats just hate them unfortunately.

I wouldn't try mixing it with a clumping litter as I think it would just end up a complete mess


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> @moggie14 have your cats used wood pellets before or have they always had litters like Oko / other soft clumping ones?
> 
> If always Oko etc then you may have 2 issues - 1) they will be used to digging around in the litter / it moving around when they're preparing to use it (the wood pellets won't do this nearly as much and they certainly can't really dig down in it if they do that) and 2) the wood pellets are a lot harder on their paws and some cats just hate them unfortunately.
> 
> I wouldn't try mixing it with a clumping litter as I think it would just end up a complete mess


That was my worry hun. Prior to OKO they used that terrible cheap Tesco non clumping clay litter 
I was thinking of trying a different wood pellet before I give up. The Snowflake seems very large pieces. Nothing ventured, nothing gained eh?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am not sure the size of wood pellets varies very much. If they have not been used to pellets, could you just put a little of their used litter in the tray as well in case they just do not recognise it as litter? The recommendation on the bags usually states use the pellets 1cm deep. I can imagine they would feel very odd if they were very deep. My cats were all raised on pellets so I never had a problem. (The kittens were given used litter in their trays first with just a few pellets, gradually increasing until the whole tray was pellets.)


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I am not sure the size of wood pellets varies very much. If they have not been used to pellets, could you just put a little of their used litter in the tray as well in case they just do not recognise it as litter? The recommendation on the bags usually states use the pellets 1cm deep. I can imagine they would feel very odd if they were very deep. My cats were all raised on pellets so I never had a problem. (The kittens were given used litter in their trays first with just a few pellets, gradually increasing until the whole tray was pellets.)


Thanks @QOTN. There is only about 1cm deep of pellets however I'll try sprinkling over a bit of OKO from the other tray and see if that helps


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay someone did a wee in the wood pellet tray this morning! I think a bit of OKO on the top did the trick - thanks again @QOTN 
So now I'm just waiting to see if it gets used again. I have a feeling if this is a success it will be a gradual one


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

FIngers crossed! (silly question :Shamefullyembarrased - what happens to the poop?)


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm expecting to take it out by hand with a nappy sack - I currently do this with the OKO if the poop isn't buried!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

moggie14 said:


> I'm expecting to take it out by hand with a nappy sack - I currently do this with the OKO if the poop isn't buried!


We do this with ours.
Glad they've started to use it, fingers crossed it continues.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So there has been one wee a day in the wood pellets with OKO on top for the last few days. Going to try removing the OKO on top. Hope it works!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Missed this yesterday & was just wondering how it's been going ..... glad for the 1 wee - how's it gone with just the pellets today?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oops didn't try yet, will keep you posted x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

@moggie14 how's the sieve tray and pellets going?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

blade100 said:


> @moggie14 how's the sieve tray and pellets going?


It's slow progress. I have got as far as the boys using the wood pellet litter in their normal tray. I get one or two wees a day in this tray and they only use it when the OKO tray is already soiled. No poo in it yet 
So I think wood pellets and sieve tray permanently is out of the question for the moment. I am going to replace the normal tray & pellets for the sieve tray and see if they notice and still wee in it. The only way I think I will know if they will use the wood pellet litter for a poo is to get rid of the OKO. I'm a bit nervous about this as I don't want to cause poo issues. However I might have to try with 2 wood pellet trays at some point.
Still ongoing, will keep you updated xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

moggie14 said:


> It's slow progress. I have got as far as the boys using the wood pellet litter in their normal tray. I get one or two wees a day in this tray and they only use it when the OKO tray is already soiled. No poo in it yet
> So I think wood pellets and sieve tray permanently is out of the question for the moment. I am going to replace the normal tray & pellets for the sieve tray and see if they notice and still wee in it. The only way I think I will know if they will use the wood pellet litter for a poo is to get rid of the OKO. I'm a bit nervous about this as I don't want to cause poo issues. However I might have to try with 2 wood pellet trays at some point.
> Still ongoing, will keep you updated xx


Cats can be funny buggers! Mia was the only one who did one pee in it and when Arthur got in he looked huge in it and he was not at all comfortable so he got out and went to the other tray. I didn't want him getting wee issues either.
Sometimes though we have to let the cats win :Bored:Arghh


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay first poo today in the sieve tray with wood pellets! Still the occasional wee so it is getting used a bit more. They still seem to favour the OKO tray first though.
I will continue with one tray of each for now.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Yay first poo today in the sieve tray with wood pellets! Still the occasional wee so it is getting used a bit more. They still seem to favour the OKO tray first though.
> I will continue with one tray of each for now.


A bit of an indelicate question @moggie14  If kitty has loose stools when using a sieve tray doesn't it clog up the sieve part making it hard to get clean? :Yuck:Yuck


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

chillminx said:


> A bit of an indelicate question @moggie14  If kitty has loose stools when using a sieve tray doesn't it clog up the sieve part making it hard to get clean? :Yuck:Yuck


 Urgh! Lol

On a similar note - does the poo not smell more as it can't be buried?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

chillminx said:


> A bit of an indelicate question @moggie14  If kitty has loose stools when using a sieve tray doesn't it clog up the sieve part making it hard to get clean? :Yuck:Yuck


Yes I would imagine that would be a mess to clear up! Fingers crossed that never happens!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Urgh! Lol
> 
> On a similar note - does the poo not smell more as it can't be buried?


Only one of my boys buries. So I'm used to a bit of a pong!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

A little update 
The sieve tray with pellets (changed from Snowflake, not sure if it helped) is used daily for wees. At a guess, probably 2-3 times a week for poos.
They both still favour the OKO tray first but I'm quite happy with the increasing use of the sieve tray.
This coming weekend I'm going to bite the bullet and remove the OKO litter and replace with pellets so they have 2 pellet trays. This is a trial and I want to be around in case of tray avoidance 
If this works and they both happily use the pellet litter for wees and poos for a bit I will probably invest in another sieve tray!
I must admit the lack of tracking is fantastic compared to OKO. Reasonable odour control.
Will keep you posted! x


----------



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

blade100 said:


> For the sieve one it's 48cm x 38cm x 16cm
> The zooplus ones I have are 54cm x 45cm x 29cm


Hi hope you have seen our extra large maxi Sieve Litter Trays for wood pellets, they are so popular, noted that our normal size was too small for your cats... Please have a look?
www.brit-pet.com


----------



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

Britpet said:


> Hi hope you have seen our extra large maxi Sieve Litter Trays for wood pellets, they are so popular, noted that our normal size was too small for your cats... Please have a look?
> www.brit-pet.com


LARGE SIEVE LITTER TRAY SYSTEM INCLUDES 2 BASE TRAYS, SIEVE & GUARD
This is the Large Sieve Litter Tray For Wood Pellets and Dimensions
Length = 59 cm
Width = 44.5 cm
Height = 22 cm - 25 cm
Depth in tray 15 cm - 20 cm..


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britpet said:


> LARGE SIEVE LITTER TRAY SYSTEM INCLUDES 2 BASE TRAYS, SIEVE & GUARD
> This is the Large Sieve Litter Tray For Wood Pellets and Dimensions
> Length = 59 cm
> Width = 44.5 cm
> ...


Hi is the width the internal or external size please?

Mine have gone from trays 50cm wide to 45cm & 1 is struggling with that tbh so wouldn't want much smaller

If the external size - what is it internally?

Can you buy spare sieves for this one as noticed you had them for the smaller tray?

TIA


----------



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Hi is the width the internal or external size please?
> 
> Mine have gone from trays 50cm wide to 45cm & 1 is struggling with that tbh so wouldn't want much smaller
> 
> ...


They are over 42 internal but really deep nearly 18 inches,,,, all Maine coon and huge rag dolls over the moon with them, may have a few spare sieves


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Britpet said:


> Hi hope you have seen our extra large maxi Sieve Litter Trays for wood pellets, they are so popular, noted that our normal size was too small for your cats... Please have a look?
> www.brit-pet.com


I'm sorry but I wouldn't pay nearly £50 for a tray. It would cost me £150 for 3!


----------



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I'm sorry but I wouldn't pay nearly £50 for a tray. It would cost me £150 for 3!


I quite understand but you would get a discount and these trays pay for themselves in months see our 5* Reviews


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britpet said:


> They are over 42 internal but really deep nearly 18 inches,,,, all Maine coon and huge rag dolls over the moon with them, may have a few spare sieves


Thanks .... sadly I think it would be too small for the 1 that's struggling with the 45cm wide tray


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I'm sorry but I wouldn't pay nearly £50 for a tray. It would cost me £150 for 3!


@blade100 How much do you spend on litter per month at the moment?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thedebonair said:


> @blade100 How much do you spend on litter per month at the moment?


Around £25


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Around £25


That's about what I used to spend. Now I spend around £5 a month so if you bought 3 trays they will have paid for themselves in 7 or 8 months and from then you'd actually be saving £20 a month 

Yes it's a big outlay up front but in the long run you'd be quids in


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I bought the tray from @blade100 - remind me hun why your cats didn't like / use it? x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

moggie14 said:


> I bought the tray from @blade100 - remind me hun why your cats didn't like / use it? x


It was too small, not high enough at the sides and at the time they didn't like the pellet litter. Although now they are using cats best gold clumping pellet litter.

Currently I'm in slow labour after being induced at the hospital. So I need all my maternity pay spent on baby when he hurries up and arrives


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

blade100 said:


> It was too small, not high enough at the sides and at the time they didn't like the pellet litter. Although now they are using cats best gold clumping pellet litter.
> 
> Currently I'm in slow labour after being induced at the hospital. So I need all my maternity pay spent on baby when he hurries up and arrives


Ohhhh high exciting 

Look forward to news later  (& hope it's not too long for you) x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

blade100 said:


> It was too small, not high enough at the sides and at the time they didn't like the pellet litter. Although now they are using cats best gold clumping pellet litter.
> 
> Currently I'm in slow labour after being induced at the hospital. So I need all my maternity pay spent on baby when he hurries up and arrives


Oh wow, best of luck hun I hope all goes well xx


----------

